# How to replace Magnepan 5.1 system?



## tsteves (Dec 18, 2009)

Moving in with my beloved, and have to replace Magnepan 5.1 system. (3.3R, CC3, 10)
Not enough room, etc etc.... :-(
Help me find happiness in small boxes!!!!!!
Keep me from leaping off the Ben Franklin bridge?
:crying:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have a look at the SVS Utra or the Prime packages.
Hard to beat for the money
http://www.svsound.com/systems


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

For anyone to help you'll really need to supply a lot more information. There's no indication of budget, restrictions, room size, electronics, usage, etc. The more we know the more we can assist.


----------



## tsteves (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Tony, I've heard good things about them. I have an big oil barrel SVS sub I have to sell off too. I like their stuff.
Good point, Jim
I'm kind of capped around $2000 or so, I'd guess. The basement room is very small. Everything would need to be reasonably small. I had a set of Reference 3A Dulcets I loved, which I now wish I still had. They had great imaging, no real crossover and a wonderful midrange. 
I really wouldn't mind a 2.1 system. The main thing I'll miss is that giant true ribbon tweeter in the maggie 3.3R's. It goes down beneath 2khz, really helps when a single driver covers so much. I need stereo magic more than good surround sound.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

With that budget and only needing 2.1 I think I'd make a leap of blind faith on the ARXA5's. They received glowing reviews from a panel with some good experience and zero bias. I was eyeing them for a 2 channel setup and couldn't find any bad reviews.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I honestly don't think anyone is providing as much performance for the dollar as reaction audio is right now. I've heard the cx-10s I'm suggesting to you and haven't heard a better speaker.. They use custom radian drivers which are just excellent. Subs are using speaker power ice amps which are very highly regarded.

For two cx-10s and a sealed 15 inch woofer your just over 2100. Free shipping both ways as well if you happen not to like them(on the cx-10s). For 2 grand I don't see anything coming close in performance than this set up. 

http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Although I agree that the ARXA5's are a great speaker if my understanding is correct the OP wants something much smaller meaning bookshelves.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Although I agree that the ARXA5's are a great speaker if my understanding is correct the OP wants something much smaller meaning bookshelves.


 My bad Tony! Small boxes is subjective and I seen that you suggested SVS Ultras?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, my EVs are monsters for size so the ARXA5's would be a "small box" compared LOL


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me, my EVs are monsters for size so the ARXA5's would be a "small box" compared LOL


 Now we're on the same page! I was just messing with you by the way.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me, my EVs are monsters for size so the ARXA5's would be a "small box" compared LOL


 On a quick derail of the thread side note…I'd love to hear those EV's! I bet they sound good especially now that you've got three across the front stage.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh yes! I'm thrilled with the sound. 
Your welcome any time to visit.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Oh yes! I'm thrilled with the sound. Your welcome any time to visit.


 Hmm…Exploring Canada is on the bucket list. Thanks Tony.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> Hmm…Exploring Canada is on the bucket list. Thanks Tony.


Its a 18hr drive from here to Denver so Im thinking about the same to you?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Its a 18hr drive from here to Denver so Im thinking about the same to you?


 That's not as far as I would have thought. Unfortunately this year's vacation time is all accounted for. Maybe next year?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sure, sounds good
Now back to the regular scheduled thread LOL


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

tsteves said:


> I'm kind of capped around $2000 or so, I'd guess. The basement room is very small. Everything would need to be reasonably small. I had a set of Reference 3A Dulcets I loved, which I now wish I still had. They had great imaging, no real crossover and a wonderful midrange.
> 
> I really wouldn't mind a 2.1 system. The main thing I'll miss is that giant true ribbon tweeter in the maggie 3.3R's. It goes down beneath 2khz, really helps when a single driver covers so much. I need stereo magic more than good surround sound.


I feel your pain. Really, I do. There is simply no way not to miss Magnepan's magnificent ribbon tweeter once one has been spoiled by years of listening to music via the use of such a perfect transducer. I say this as an individual who disconnected his 3.7s last week because my room took on another purpose which shrank the space I can allocated to speaker placement - the 3.7s were 9'3" off the front wall. In their stead are my daughter's (long story, but she'll have my modified MMGs) Definitive Technology Mythos ST speakers, which certainly have strengths of their own.

If the $2,000, or so, is just for speakers, I would suggest giving the Def Tech Mythos STS a listen. You will not need a subwoofer in a small room, not with those speakers. The MTM section at the top of the speaker is also excellent. They retail for $3,000, but I'd call them a bargain. The model I have is just a bit larger, with a four times the power in the 'sub' amp - for a much larger room.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're really only looking for a 2.1 system, and you want a true ribbon, then perhaps a combo of the XTZ 95.25 MKII speakers coupled with a PSA XS15se subwoofer might work. That setup is a little over $2000, but it would satisfy a lot of your needs; ribbon tweeter, small, exquisite sound, very capable.


----------



## tsteves (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestion's. OK, I really like the arx a5 suggestion and xtz's as well. I need a speedy tweeter that doesn't overdo the sizzle, like some of the metallic domes. I'll check out reviews. I really hate not being able to audition a speaker. I used to go to ces and the show every year, but not lately. My one complaint is time coherence. The drivers aren't time aligned. Can't have everything I guess.


----------



## tsteves (Dec 18, 2009)

Are the same drivers used in arc 3 as the arx5?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

JBrax said:


> On a quick derail of the thread side note…I'd love to hear those EV's! I bet they sound good especially now that you've got three across the front stage.


I have heard it and I would drive 18hr to hear it again... luckily I’m just 10-15mins away. :neener:


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tsteves said:


> Are the same drivers used in arx3 as the arx5?



Yes and no. Same tweeter and woofer but a different crossover because the ARX5 has a dedicated midrange driver.

You could also look at the Arx 2 for a smaller form factor add a servo sub and you are laughing.


----------



## tsteves (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone hear arx5 vs the smaller models to see how much it cleans up the midrange and overall air around instruments?


----------

